# Replacing G60-15's



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

So I inherited my brother's '69 Goat after his recent passing. The one thing it definitely needed was new tires. Found two different conversion charts online, each telling me different equivalents for the rear tires. So I talked to a friend of my brother's, who is the most knowledgeable guy I know about GTO's. It had G60-15's on the back, and FR78-14's on the front. I ordered a pair of Mickey Thompson Sportsmans for the back, and Hankook Optimos for the front. He told me that P235/60/R15's would replace the G60-15's, and 205/75/R14's for the front. After getting them, the 235's look narrower than the G60's. I'm wondering if I should have gone with 245's instead, as that's what the other conversion chart said. Can anyone tell me if the 235's will fit? I didn't have the opportunity to take them to a shop and get them mounted, as it was Christmas day when I was down there, and I live 5 hours away from where the car is stored. Thanks for the help in advance.

Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

G70-14's, which are what the original 1969 tire size was, have an effective diameter of 26.8", a section width (widest point) of 8.9", and were designed to fit a 6" rim width. If you want to keep your speedometer calibrated, stay as close as you can to that diameter. I'm running P245/60 R15's on all four corners of my 69, on 15" x 7' Rallye II wheels. The rears fit fine. I might could go even a little wider if I buy custom back-spaced wheels. The front's I've managed to rub a few times, usually while in reverse with the wheels turned about "halfway". I haven't tried to locate what's causing it yet.

Bear


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, thanks. But not really an answer to my question. Anyone? Which is closer to a G60-15, a 235 or 245?


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

My guess is closer to 245, you can measure the tread width of the g60's then check one of the tire sites. There are no exact sizes when it comes to tires and different brands, the 235's will fit, did you go with 60's ??? I would think 235 60 would be to short?? good luck.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

if you whated to stay with g60s why didnt you just order a set of mickey thompsans g60s.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tire Rack.com has an EXCELLENT tire sizing and fitment chart for all the brands they sell.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

etewald said:


> Ok, thanks. But not really an answer to my question. Anyone? Which is closer to a G60-15, a 235 or 245?


Well, the only "question" I found in your original post was ...



> Can anyone tell me if the 235's will fit?


... which I thought I anwered. But... as Eric mentioned there are very good reference materials available at tirerack.com that you can use to look up your own answer. 

Here's a link to one:
Tire Size Conversion Chart

It shows P245/60R15 as being the closest equivalent to G60-15.

Bear


----------

